# Huron River - Ann Arbor



## lacotomo (Oct 20, 2011)

A buddy and I are going to drive around Ann Arbor scouting areas to do a little smallie fishing. Any ideas on parks or put ins where we can walk in? Looking to spin, but maybe a little fly fishing too. Never tried it before and have been gathering some information on this site, but would welcome any starting points.

Thank you, tight lines!


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Try off of Bell Road and Dexter Pinckney Road. You can park on the east side of where the bridge used to be. Head south on the river and fish the deep runs, all the way to North Territorial is good water. They hold smallies. 

If you continue north on Dexter Pinckney Road there is a Metropark access site. Walk down to the river and you will find a rock damn. There are some smallies there. But if you are up for a chest deep wade walk the river north to the portage damn. Below the damn there is some good fishing. Be careful to follow the rules on the sign or the cops will be called by a home owner near by.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Try the old paper mill, it has a mix of everything


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

That's what I was going to suggest. I need to get over there and give it a try...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It has a mix of everything in there. I've caught some absolute beast walleye there. Reallygood smallie action and if ur into them, the carpet are all over and gigantic. I've caught some high 20s there over the years


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Walleye night during the day on huron?


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Bite*


----------



## lacotomo (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys - Thanks for the info. We are going to check out the Bell Road area next time. We went to the old Paper Mill as well as Frog Island Park, which isn't too far from the Mill. We were rewarded with about 60 fish between 11 and 4. We started at the dam and worked our way down river at the Mill. We were using ultralight rods and mostly smaller spinners (Mepps/Rooster tails). We caught a ton of Smallies, Rock Bass, Silver Bass, and a couple blue gill. Biggest were about 12 inches. It's amazing fishing the holes there. At least twice we caught a dozen fish in a piece of water that was only 10-12 feet by 6-8 feet. Just kept pulling them out. Great day on the water.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice looking fish. Sounds like it was a perfect day!


----------



## lacotomo (Oct 20, 2011)

DLHirst said:


> Nice looking fish. Sounds like it was a perfect day!


It was. Can't wait to get back there again and check out the other suggestions. We are going to take the fly rods next time, as I think we will catch less, but the fight will be a bit more fun!


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a good stretch of water we do almost the exact same thing . You can get all the above to take flies .


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I've caught a ton of eyes there during the day. Used to walk up to the island and fish towards the dam. Some really deep holes up there


----------

